# sovent - cast iron - testing



## jim5063 (Sep 22, 2016)

does any one know the basic system testing for cast iron sovent , is it 15 psi water and 25 psi air ? or just simply run water through it?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

20 pounds hammer that's how we test it down here.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Local jurisdiction.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

How about following site requirements and post an intro.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Fill with water, then fill with air up to 40 psi. That is the correct way. Always where safety goggles for protection


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

jim5063 said:


> does any one know the basic system testing for cast iron sovent , is it 15 psi water and 25 psi air ? or just simply run water through it?


I usually take a dump in the house trap and seal it back up after white castles for lunch, if no one smells it, its good togo...


----------

